# First off leash! (MaggieRoseLee please look)



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Would love some comments on these videos. We did our first off leash hike today hopefully following the rules I should. Would love some Comments from MRL on how we did as I've been watching the videos posted of Glory B and tried learning from them. The off leash worked GREAT from tiring her out. It shows a picture but if you click on each picture it goes to the video on photobucket not sure how to embed the video in the post? We put the leash on in some places because it got near a busy road and wanted a safety precaution.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

MRL will be proud!!! 

Stark and I have been avid hikers since he was about 8 weeks too.. he thinks the bush is his second home! I am sure Jinx will feel the same! 

Great videos! Love them!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job on all the videos! :thumbup:

LOVING THEM! Isn't it AMAZING how close our pups stay to us and they check up to keep their pack together when they are younger (all bets are off around 6 months, but preliminary walks like this are a huge help to show being outdoors is a 'we' operation!)

You did a great job letting her find her own way down the rocks. Just being reassuring and let her pick her way down. How cool she went right into that tunnel and over that log too! Carrying treats with you is a great idea too. 

Hey you mustn't be walking right. I always sound as loud as an elephant so I thought everyone should!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Love this one, she stays right with daddy until you call her and then she comes charging to you. You can tell she's smitten with daddy, she's watching him, waiting for him to catch up. :wub:

Like MRL, I'm a big fan of off leash hikes for puppies too. At that age they have a natural inclination to stay close. By the time they're older and more independent, being off leash in a variety of settings is routine.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

She loves her dad to pieces but we are kind of thinkin she loves momma a tiny bit more however he has now started feeding her also and shes evening the love out lol.

Today we walked her to my husbands job on leash and she would walk next to me for 5 seconds then switched sides and walked next to daddy for 5 seconds and kept switching spending the same amount of time between the 2 of us it was hilarious. 

There was a HUGE valley cravas something not sure what to call it and I about broke my neck going down it to get to the other side and almost crawled up it then wanted to video tape her but by the time he let her go and I grabbed my camera she ran down it and up it so had to just show daddy going up it and that she already made it lol. That tunnel got super dark where I couldn't see a thing and she took it both ways like a champ and it's rather long and has 3 turns where you gotta jump down and up into the next one plus it goes under the busy road so right on top of us were cars speeding by and it didn't phase the little tank. It's amazing how sound she is just the other night it was a 2 am potty break and the neighbors in front of us came home drunk crashed their car into their own car int he drive and started yelling like drunken idiots she just looked and kept walking.

Thanks for the great feed back BTW


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Keep up the good work! 

Lov'em and exercise them, and how wonderful they can be!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

These videos are precious! And they will be treasures when Jinx is an adult. The nerves of these Wildhaus pups are amazing! Not much fazes them for sure!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah I love her, she's the cutest dang thing! And so happy, I love to see a happy puppy who adores it's people, you guys must be great pup parents!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ah so this is where Jinx ended up!!! Sounds like she has a great home with you guys. I can't see your pics until I get home from work but I know how cute she is. 

(I was kind of trying to talk hubby into letting me have her, did not work and we have 3 so he said NO!)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wonderful pics and she looks very happy with you!


----------

